# Completed the Pioner stick



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Finally got it done Butternut topper, hawthorn shank., grip is small diameter camouflage Para cord.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sure it will go down well , nice one


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Good job! Your good at that knot work, too.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

LilysDad said:


> Good job! Your good at that knot work, too.


This is the you tube I used to do the rap. one 28 foot lenkth of cord.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done Randy. As I make braided paracord lanyards I may have to give the wrap a go as well


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Mighty fine stick there, Randy. That butternut is lovely wood. I have a butternut in my back yard I need to take down because I think it is too close to the septic system and is going to start interfering with it. A few stick-worthy pieces in it and the rest will become turning or carving blanks.

Your wrap job is impressive, too. I have trouble tying my shoelaces such that I can get them undone at the end of the day; can't imagine trying cord wrapping. LOL


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking stick Randy. It all tied together beautifully.

That's a nice straight piece of hawthorn.

The stuff I picked here thinking I could straighten it resisted every attempt I made at steaming it. I finally cut the sticks up and used them for dowel material for joining my canes together.

Hard, resists bending and breaking, and it turns beautifully.

Nice stuff. I'll be keeping my eyes open for some straighter pieces for shanks.

Rodney


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

A beautiful looking stick Randy well worth all the effort.


----------



## Pikster1 (Aug 6, 2017)

Having joined this morning and only just acquired my first tool - a Mora 120 - I m duly impressed! Beauty.


----------

